# Slobberknocker's



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Can't get in to Slobberknocker's. Can any one else? Says the site has been suspended.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

I just tried also and couldn't get on. Probably a glitch somewhere.


----------



## jerry b (Feb 12, 2012)

*slobberknokers*

its blocked ?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks! That's not a good thing.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What is, slobber knockers?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Pigeon auction house.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

almondman said:


> Pigeon auction house.



Ah...it sounds like a new brew!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Perhaps


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just sold a bunch of Modenas on slobberknockers. Glad my auction ended friday


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

sport14692 said:


> I just sold a bunch of Modenas on slobberknockers. Glad my auction ended friday


Same here.....I hope it comes back online soon.


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Anyone have updates on the slobberknocker website?


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

*UPDATE* The site is back up except for the auction page.


I can get into the face page but then get "software error" when trying to navigate to the auction page. ?????


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

Heres the email I got about it.

"Hello Friends,

We are experiencing some technical issues with our website and auction site. Our current hosting company seems to be unable to handle the load of the auction site so we are in the process of transferring to a new, bigger hosting service. I am continually working on the issue and now we are just waiting for the transfer to finalize so the sites will be live again. We are not closing the site. This is a temporary problem that will be resolved ASAP. We apologize for any inconvenience this has caused any of you with auction items, but I can assure you we will be back up soon. Please keep checking back and know that we are doing everything we can on our end. Please pass this along to your pigeon friends. Thank you for your understanding, Bob"


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you for the update.


----------



## norwich (Jul 29, 2009)

Slobberknockers is up and running but you must register again for the auction site as all names and passwords were deleted. Joe


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks norwich.


----------

